# Social networking and classical music



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Ain't as easy as finding other technoheads or metalheads is it?  Sure, I can go to a concert but right now there are not many where I live as it is the "summer break" and besides I guess I won't come up to random people afterwards to find new acquaintances - some of them may be there while having only very little interest in classical music let alone making new musical friends  

So, I am looking for ways to save time and effort and still find people I like. I tried social networking but it is not easy to find profiles of real classical enthusiasts, at least where I live ;-) So, how do you go around this issue? Are there any social networks specifically for classical fans?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

It's tough finding somebody in person who has a deep interest in classical music. It seems that most classical listeners I talk to only have a passing interest in it and it doesn't go that deep. They seem to lack what I call the "explorer's spirit." They'll listen to Beethoven or Mozart, but it doesn't go much deeper than that.

I've gotten to the point lately where I don't discuss music with people much. There's no question about it. It's hard to find people who share our passion for this music.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ciel_Rouge said:


> ...I won't come up to random people afterwards to find new acquaintances - some of them may be there while having only very little interest in classical music let alone making new musical friends.
> 
> So, I am looking for ways to save time and effort and still find people I like. I tried social networking but it is not easy to find profiles of real classical enthusiasts, at least where I live.


To begin with, I think I'd tread carefully concerning the premise that we'd necessarily like someone because they share broad elements of our musical tastes. To use one (admittedly ficticious) example, droog-leader Alex from "A Clockwork Orange" is convincingly depicted as one heck of a Beethoven fan, but I don't think he and I would get along very well---

Having said that, though, there remain some "low-tech" alternatives for seeking out acquaintances (who may or may not become friends, in time) who share some interest in Art-Music. If one of your local music-performance groups has a guild or association, maybe one could get involved in that manner. Many orchestras have the equivalent to a "pre-concert conversation" question-and-answer session. To speak to someone in the wake of that setting might seem a little less forward than initiating dialog at intermission or (even more problematic) at the end of the performance!

In addition to auxilliary organizations for ensembles, there are certain groups that are even more specific- to the point of singling out an individual composer, or even a conductor. Whether such a group is local to your current domecile is, I suppose, a function of the figure's popularity or level of devotion inspired...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The closest I have come to a network is my connection with the School of Music at the university where I work. I have occasion to do business with them and with the dean, but it is always business (bill paying) oriented. How I would love to someday connect with the professors, but I fear even they may not have the same kind of passion I have. Academia can be so dry . . .

Outside of that world, I have a distant acquaintance who is one of the last students of Khachaturian. She is from Russia and a fairly accomplished pianist and composer. We once had a VERY brief (like 30 seconds) discussion about the merits of American composers vs. Russian composers. Oddly enough she fell firmly on the side of Americans while I advocated the Russians. Perhaps she was being polite. But I rarely get to connect with her that way as she is a family member of a friend of mine and we are not otherwise connected. 

Sigh . . .

But these forums make up for the lack.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> I've gotten to the point lately where I don't discuss music with people much. There's no question about it. It's hard to find people who share our passion for this music.


Oh yeah... I wholeheartedly agree with that. When I start talking about classical music people tend to get really quiet and politely nod in response to my ramblings, as if I'm an insane person or something  Really, a pity. It's best not to bring the subject of music in a conversation at all, imo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Just go to Concerts, mix and chat in the interval, make comments to the person in the next seat, really this is basic, but you won't make friends just listening to CDs at home.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

nickgray said:


> Oh yeah... I wholeheartedly agree with that. When I start talking about classical music people tend to get really quiet and politely nod in response to my ramblings, as if I'm an insane person or something  Really, a pity. It's best not to bring the subject of music in a conversation at all, imo.


I know I get the same reaction from people. I first ask them if they like classical music, then I ask them they're favorite composer. If they say Beethoven, Brahms or Mozart, I start talking about their music and they just look at me like I'm some nutjob. I've even tried to make chat with somebody in a music store who was looking in the classical section. They just smile and act like I'm not even there! Anyway, I think I'm done trying to talk to people about classical music, unless I know for a fact they're serious about it, which you won't know unless you ask somebody. If they don't say Beethoven, Brahms, or Mozart and say Debussy or Mahler. This is when I know I'm in for a decent conversation.


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

I meet a lot of baroque musicians - people who play period instruments - and those who attend their concerts and festivals. They're definitely a friendlier, more knowledgeable, less 'up themselves' bunch compared to mainstream classical musicians and audiences. That's a generalisation, of course, and there are exceptions, e.g. the London Proms where the audience and players are fantastic.

I think it's to do with the tradition of amateur music making within the baroque tradition. Many audience members play the recorder, baroque fiddle, harpsichord, whatever, and spend their weekends music-making with friends. Attend any early music festival and the atmosphere's markedly different compared to a mainstream classical music festival.

There's less snobbery, fewer gray-haired matrons showing off their jewels, fewer businessmen there to impress clients. There's a comradely feel with players, instrument makers, small-scale music publishers, and music lovers mixing in together for the sheer joy of it. 

Friends involved in the modern classical music scene say there's a similar atmosphere there. So the problem's with the fuddy-duddy 'Mozart Beethoven & Brahms' crew. They don't do classical music much good, except pay some of the bills. But at what cost? They're a like a dead weight being carried around. The sooner they all die off the better.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> If they say Beethoven, Brahms or Mozart


Yeah, those guys usually don't know the first thing about Beethoven or Mozart, except for Ode to Joy melody and the opening of the 40th symphony. They're probably after that "respect" thingy that comes with listening to classical music. Damn, I hate it when I tell people about my music tastes and they sorta nod their heads and say that they "respect" 'em. Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Donboy (Aug 13, 2009)

I've really longed to share my love of classical music with someone, perhaps to listen to different versions of a composition, or explore music I haven't heard before - _but with someone._I'm just so pleased I've found this site - I've read comments like these in music magazines, but now I can take part in them!!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah well, going to a conservatory makes it pretty easy


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

purple99 said:


> There's less snobbery, fewer gray-haired matrons showing off their jewels, fewer businessmen there to impress clients. Friends involved in the modern classical music scene say there's a similar atmosphere there. So the problem's with the fuddy-duddy 'Mozart Beethoven & Brahms' crew. They don't do classical music much good, except pay some of the bills. But at what cost? They're a like a dead weight being carried around. The sooner they all die off the better.


Thanks very much 99,  I suppose I fall into your Beethoven, Brahms loving set?
Things are very different in NZ if it wasn't for the Grays [also Beethoven Brahms lovers] Classical music would die away, all of the concerts that I go to would compromise about 75% retired Grays, the rest being made up from late teens, 30-40 year old and school children [which are given free admission within a certain age bracket which at a guess seems to be 5 to 15] the Grays are far from the wealthy snobs that you refer to, the class system that still exists in the UK luckily stayed there when the pioneers settled in NZ, the only people that conceder themselves superior are the B^##&y politicians but that is the kind of mentality that is drawn into politics in most countries, I have always enjoyed the period instrument performances and when purchasing a CD that is always a must, I think I may have mentioned that I took up the Baroque Flute about 7-8 yrs ago, thinking that it would be easy as I was a reasonable Flute player, I did ok but, living in the country could not find others of the same persuasion so now it keeps the others company and I just listen and criticise.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

nickgray said:


> Yeah, those guys usually don't know the first thing about Beethoven or Mozart, except for Ode to Joy melody and the opening of the 40th symphony. They're probably after that "respect" thingy that comes with listening to classical music. Damn, I hate it when I tell people about my music tastes and they sorta nod their heads and say that they "respect" 'em. Hypocrisy at its finest.


Nothing worse than somebody nodding their head when they clearly don't have a clue as to who you're even talking about. I would rather them just say "I never heard of him," instead of nodding like they understand every word that I'm saying.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> It's tough finding somebody in person who has a deep interest in classical music. It seems that most classical listeners I talk to only have a passing interest in it and it doesn't go that deep. They seem to lack what I call the "explorer's spirit." They'll listen to Beethoven or Mozart, but it doesn't go much deeper than that.
> 
> I've gotten to the point lately where I don't discuss music with people much. There's no question about it. It's hard to find people who share our passion for this music.


I agree with this. I have been part of a group on Yahoo called Closed Loop and am always looking for fellas in my region/area to get together with for classical chat and a cup of tea/coffee. Talk about tough. Still have not found a soul. Other than the surface interest MI mentions.

Oh well. Someday. The male bonding Americans allows tends to be limited to sports and politics. Perhaps classical will be included in the future

Jim


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

Andante said:


> Thanks very much 99,


You know I didn't mean you. 



Andante said:


> Things are very different in NZ if it wasn't for the Grays [also Beethoven Brahms lovers] Classical music would die away


Point taken. One grey bird in the hand is worth two trendy thirty-somethings in the bush.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Dating Service*

Maybe we should start a classical dating service? One in which you just meet up for talk over coffee or something stronger.

No, I am not really proposing dating, besides, I am married - but some classical conversation would be good.

Just imagine, like the conversations here about what book you are reading or your favorite conductor.

People just are not that friendly here, maybe it is the USA? We all seem to be in our world of Blackberries.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Imagine a world where everybody listens to classical. You would get it blasting out of BMWs on your way to the mall, it would be pouring out of the ****** speakers IN the mall, you would get it on every radio station you tune in to, everybody would talk about it and drool over posters of Hilary Hahn. Would it still be so much fun to be a classical buff?  I think it is a good thing classical music is not widely known in the broader audience but it is definitely really weird that finding another classical listener in our home town is actually HARDER than having a virtual conversation with a classical fan who lives on the other side of the globe


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

I must be extremely lucky in that from a population of about 6000, my small country town has at least a couple of dozen people that I know intimately who are nuts about classical music, we have a good community choir, some of our musicians play in orch in the larger city's, we also have a music group that meets once a month to discuss and listen to music hosted by each member in turn, its my turn this Thursday. how good can it get


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

handlebar said:


> I agree with this. I have been part of a group on Yahoo called Closed Loop and am always looking for fellas in my region/area to get together with for classical chat and a cup of tea/coffee. Talk about tough. Still have not found a soul. Other than the surface interest MI mentions.
> 
> Oh well. Someday. The male bonding Americans allows tends to be limited to sports and politics. Perhaps classical will be included in the future
> 
> Jim


Well I'll tell you what Jim, if I'm ever up your way, we'll hang out and talk about classical. That should be fun. Both of us have an affinity for English composers, so right away there will be a lot to discuss.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree that it's hard to meet people who are into classical, but I'm fortunate to have a friend who is as interested in it as I am. We meet once a week to listen to eachother's recordings, and sometimes go to concerts. I think it's good to have another person to talk about these things in real life, apart from people in your family. But as Andante said, there are many groups out there if one has the time to get involved, especially choral groups. I know a few people who sing in choirs here in Sydney, but I haven't got involved myself, as I'm probably too lazy. I'm more interested in listening to others making music, rather than making it myself!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Andre said:


> I know a few people who sing in choirs here in Sydney, but I haven't got involved myself, as I'm probably too lazy. I'm more interested in listening to others making music, rather than making it myself!


I would love to join a choir but my voice is just too crapy, I was asked to play Flute in the choir music ens but like you I am probably too lazy and too old now to get back into it


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> I would love to join a choir but my voice is just too crapy, I was asked to play Flute in the choir music ens but like you I am probably too lazy and too old now to get back into it


You're never too old for anything, Andante.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

kg4fxg said:


> Maybe we should start a classical dating service? One in which you just meet up for talk over coffee or something stronger.
> 
> No, I am not really proposing dating, besides, I am married - but some classical conversation would be good.
> 
> ...


I would love to meet a woman who is passionate about classical like I am. I think I found her, but I don't know how she feels about me. Perhaps one day I'll tell her....


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> You're never too old for anything, Andante.


You wana bet! your day will come


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> You wana bet! your day will come


I just don't believe your age should render excuses for not being able to do what really want to do. I mean look at a lot of the older jazz musicians. Most of the ones that are still living and are able to play still are out on the bandstand outplaying the younger musicians. Age is merely a number, not a mental handicap. I hope if I live to even be 60 I'm able to do what I enjoy most playing music.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I just don't believe your age should render excuses for not being able to do what really want to do. I mean look at a lot of the older jazz musicians. Most of the ones that are still living and are able to play still are out on the bandstand outplaying the younger musicians. Age is merely a number, not a mental handicap. I hope if I live to even be 60 I'm able to do what I enjoy most playing music.


Well you may think what you want and are entitled to your opinion right or wrong, the facts are that we do not all age the same, sure there are a few that can still play sports well past their 70s. [btw 60 is not old today]
I was still playing my Flute at 68 occasional jobs, and practiced 1 hr every day up to last year, you do not age mentally but the poor old body gets a few problems with things that stop working so, age is not merely a number as you seem to think it is a reminder of where you are in life.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Well you may think what you want and are entitled to your opinion right or wrong, the facts are that we do not all age the same, sure there are a few that can still play sports well past their 70s. [btw 60 is not old today]
> I was still playing my Flute at 68 occasional jobs, and practiced 1 hr every day up to last year, you do not age mentally but the poor old body gets a few problems with things that stop working so, age is not merely a number as you seem to think it is a reminder of where you are in life.


I know nobody ages the same. I said that things happen where people can't play anymore, etc. Sorry I brought it up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you really say that? you said a few things that needed to be thought out a bit more but never mind perhaps we should move on


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Did you really say that? you said a few things that needed to be thought out a bit more but never mind perhaps we should move on


Here is what I said:

_"I just don't believe your age should render excuses for not being able to do what you really want to do. I mean look at a lot of the older jazz musicians. Most of the ones that are still living, and are able to play, are still are out on the bandstand outplaying the younger musicians."_

What I'm saying here is that if you're able to play and you want to play, then you shouldn't let a number stop you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

You said _"Age is merely a number, not a mental handicap."_Do you not see its more than just a number.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> You said _"Age is merely a number, not a mental handicap."_Do you not see its more than just a number.


I understand your viewpoint, which you view age as a point in life, and I didn't disagree with your opinion. All I'm saying is if you're able to do something and want to do it, then you can. Your age has nothing to do with you doing what you want.

Sorry if I touched a nerve.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I am too thick skinned to have nerves touched MI, You made a statement which was not well thought out, I have explained why it was incorrect, that's all.
*Lets coda eh*


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> I am too thick skinned to have nerves touched MI, You made a statement which was not well thought out, I have explained why it was incorrect, that's all.
> *Lets coda eh*


What what incorrect about it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> What what incorrect about it?


Sorry I am not going round in circles, read the posts again


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Sorry I am not going round in circles, read the posts again


It's okay. I have my opinion and you have yours, so we'll just leave it at that. Nobody is right or wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

You were wrong.... I am right... coda fin


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> You were wrong.... I am right... coda fin


I don't think so. Nobody is right or wrong about this....coda fin Again, sorry I touched a nerve.


----------

